

The world’s most prolific musical instrument inventor - aniijbod
https://guitarpang.wordpress.com/2015/06/03/the-worlds-most-prolific-musical-instrument-inventor/

======
kleer001
Like a virtuoso metal bender. That's a rough horse to ride, endless
creativity. He just looks a little worn. Maybe his age? Maybe forgetting to
eat after working for so many hours.

